# Hey magnus! How would you like that Crow served?



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Yep. What a waste of time on my part, never gonna happen.... That ship has sailed.... yada yada yada....

Mayber now you'll realize, never say never...

http://www.broadcastnewsroom.com/art....jsp?id=504621

EL SEGUNDO and ALVISO, Calif., Sept. 3 /PRNewswire-FirstCall/ -- DIRECTV, Inc. (Nasdaq: DTV), the nation's leading satellite television service provider, and TiVo Inc. (Nasdaq: TIVO), the creator of and a leader in television services for digital video recorders (DVR), announced today that they have extended their current agreement, which includes the development, marketing and distribution of a new HD DIRECTV DVR featuring the TiVo(R) service, as well as the extension of mutual intellectual property arrangements.

Under the terms of the non-exclusive arrangement, DIRECTV and TiVo will work together to develop a version of the TiVo(R) service for DIRECTV's broadband-enabled HD DVR platform. The product will support the latest TiVo and DIRECTV features and services, including TiVo's Universal Swivel Search and TiVo KidZone. TiVo will develop the new HD DVR for an expected launch in the second half of 2009.

DIRECTV will continue to develop and offer its own portfolio of industry leading set top boxes as primary offerings to both new and existing customers. This new TiVo box will be offered as an alternative choice to those DIRECTV customers who would like to add TiVo to a full line up of DIRECTV services.

"We have had a very successful history with DIRECTV. Together we brought the TiVo experience to millions of DIRECTV customers and now we look forward to launching a next generation product that uses TiVo's latest features to truly showcase DIRECTV's broad selection of high-definition programming -- all stitched together with the elegance of TiVo's renowned user experience," said Tom Rogers, TiVo's CEO and president. "This agreement demonstrates our continued embrace of mass distribution opportunities in cooperation with major multichannel operators who recognize the value of giving their customers a choice of compelling user experiences."

Like prior products developed by TiVo and DIRECTV, the new HD offering will be marketed and sold by DIRECTV nationally to its entire customer base as part of its growing portfolio of brand name video offerings. Specific consumer pricing and packaging will be announced in conjunction with DIRECTV's launch of the product.

"As the industry's content and technology leader, DIRECTV has a long-standing reputation for developing innovative, advanced products and services, including our highly successful series of DVRs and HD DVRs," said Chase Carey, president and CEO, DIRECTV, Inc. "We will continue to work with TiVo and make this new product available to all new and existing DIRECTV customers who may want to add TiVo on top of our industry leading experience."

DIRECTV and TiVo began their relationship in 2000 with the launch of the first DIRECTV DVR with TiVo service. In April 2006, the companies announced an extension of their commercial and advertising relationship and those commercial and advertising capabilities are further extended, and now include the new HD platform. DIRECTV and TiVo also recently deployed a software update to existing DIRECTV with TiVo boxes, which enables new features like DIRECTV's Remote Booking.

Financial terms of the deal were not disclosed.

About DIRECTV, Inc.

DIRECTV, Inc. (NASDAQ: DTV), the nation's leading satellite television service provider, presents the finest television experience available to more than 17.1 million customers in the United States and is leading the HD revolution with more than 130 HD channels -- more quality HD channels than any other television provider. Each day, DIRECTV subscribers enjoy access to over 265 channels of 100% digital picture and sound, exclusive programming, industry-leading customer satisfaction (which has surpassed all national cable companies for eight years running) and superior technologies that include advanced DVR and HD-DVR services and the most state-of-the-art interactive sports packages available anywhere. For the most up-to-date information on DIRECTV, please visit directv.com.

About TiVo Inc

Founded in 1997, TiVo (NASDAQ: TIVO) pioneered a brand new category of products with the development of the first commercially available digital video recorder (DVR). Sold through leading consumer electronic retailers, TiVo has developed a brand which resonates boldly with consumers as providing a superior television experience. Through agreements with leading satellite and cable providers, TiVo also integrates its DVR service features into the set-top boxes of mass distributors. TiVo's DVR functionality and ease of use, with such features as Season Pass(R) recordings, WishList(R) searches, and TiVo KidZone, have elevated its popularity among consumers and have created a whole new way for viewers to watch television. With a continued investment in its patented technologies, TiVo is revolutionizing the way consumers watch and access home entertainment. Rapidly becoming the focal point of the digital living room, TiVo's DVR is at the center of experiencing new forms of content on the TV, such as broadband delivered video, music and photos. With innovative features such as TiVoToGo(TM) and online scheduling, TiVo is expanding the notion of consumers experiencing "TiVo, TV your way.(R)" The TiVo(R) service is also at the forefront of providing innovative marketing solutions for the television industry, including the Stop||Watch(TM) commercial and program rankings service, a unique platform for advertisers and media companies. The Company is based in Alviso, California.

TiVo, the TiVo logo, Season Pass, WishList, Swivel, Stop||Watch, TiVoToGo, and 'TiVo, TV your way.' are trademarks or registered trademarks of TiVo Inc. or its subsidiaries worldwide. All other trademarks are the property of their respective owners.

This release contains certain forward-looking statements within the meaning of the Private Securities Litigation Reform Act of 1995. These statements relate to, among other things, the timing and nature of future development and distribution of DIRECTV DVRs with TiVo service, the future availability of interactive advertising capabilities and future negotiations between TiVo and DIRECTV on other product initiatives. Forward-looking statements generally can be identified by the use of forward-looking terminology such as, "believe," "expect," "may," "will," "intend," "estimate," "continue," or similar expressions or the negative of those terms or expressions. Such statements involve risks and uncertainties, which could cause actual results to vary materially from those expressed in or indicated by the forward-looking statements. Factors that may cause actual results to differ materially include delays in development, competitive service offerings and lack of market acceptance, as well as the other potential factors described under "Risk Factors" in DIRECTV's public reports and TiVo's public reports, including each company's most recent Annual Report on Form 10-K and subsequent current and quarterly reports filed with the Securities and Exchange Commission. Each of DIRECTV and TiVo cautions you not to place undue reliance on forward-looking statements, which reflect an analysis only and speak only as of the date hereof. Each of DIRECTV and TiVo disclaim any obligation to update these forward-looking statements.

SOURCE TiVo Inc.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

lol well said!!!!! 

Thanks for all of your hard work dealing with the adamant and sometimes very rude naysayers.


----------



## gio1269 (Jul 27, 2006)

stays alive.

As much as I love my HR20, if the new Tivo is a better option for me, then I will have my crow fried with country gravy as I order a new DirecTv MPEG4 TiVo


----------



## Cabinwood (Mar 11, 2000)

As I said in the other thread --- WOOHOO


----------



## cowboys2002 (Jun 15, 2001)

So how long will it take before those with the Current/most recent HD Directivo who exchanged them for HR2x's complain and want a FREE MPEG4 unit.......


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

'That's too funny. You've been working on this for what about 2 weeks now and somehow you are the hero. F that. You obviously had some inside knowledge of this, duh.

I believe that I always said that your best bet to get this done would be the FCC and that it was very unlikely that D* would do this on their own. I'm not sure that I said it would never happen.

It's still good news to hear... even if it does not make financial sense for D*.



BlankMan said:


> Yep. What a waste of time on my part, never gonna happen.... That ship has sailed.... yada yada yada....


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

And considering that *YOU* had nothing to do with this... I wonder why you PM'd me.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6607628


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh, and watch out E*. I wonder if D* and Tivo have worked out an exclusive agreement for satellite.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

magnus said:


> Oh, and watch out E*. I wonder if D* and Tivo have worked out an exclusive agreement for satellite.


I think the press release mentioned it was NON exclusive:



> Under the terms of the *non-exclusive* arrangement, DIRECTV and TiVo will work together to develop a version of the TiVo(R) service for DIRECTV's broadband-enabled HD DVR platform.


Thatd be great for tivo if they could get with E* too.

EDIT: I'm not thinking straight... duh, directv owns replaytv patents. Sorry posters below.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

blacknoi said:


> That'd be great for tivo if they could get with E* too. But since Dish now owns all the ReplayTV patents, I doubt we'll see a Tivo on Dishnetwork.


DirecTV owns those patents, not Dish.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I thought D* owned those patents, not E*.



blacknoi said:


> I think the press release mentioned it was NON exclusive:
> 
> Thatd be great for tivo if they could get with E* too. But since Dish now owns all the ReplayTV patents, I doubt we'll see a Tivo on Dishnetwork.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Kidzone and other Tivo features? I wonder if D* is going to allow for all of the Tivo feature. Also, are they going to enable features missing from the old Tivo boxes??

I wish that some people could copy in a good link. 

http://www.broadcastnewsroom.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=504621


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> 'That's too funny. You've been working on this for what about 2 weeks now and somehow you are the hero. F that. You obviously had some inside knowledge of this, duh.


Closer to 3 weeks, and that would be illegal, especially if I happened to buy more stock. And you said to PM you when it happened, just obliging that request.


magnus said:


> Last word, PM me when *YOU* have fixed this un-fixable issue with D*.





magnus said:


> I believe that I always said that your best bet to get this done would be the FCC and that it was very unlikely that D* would do this on their own. I'm not sure that I said it would never happen.


Never said it would never happen... Hummm... Let's see...


magnus said:


> You really need to wake up.... D* will not do anything on their own.





magnus said:


> I'm realistic... that D* won't do this on their own.





magnus said:


> They're just simply not going to go back to Tivo





magnus said:


> I am not referring to a D* sanctioned box.... because that will never happen.





magnus said:


> I guess reality is just not one of your stronger points. You can spend all the time you want on this and it's still not going to change a thing. D* is not going to bring back Tivo....





magnus said:


> When are you going to realize that this is NOT something that D* is going to do willingly????


Just find it hard to man up and admit that you were wrong in saying that DirecTV will never ever again have a receiver with TiVo, eh?



magnus said:


> It's still good news to hear... even if it does not make financial sense for D*.


We certainly agree on this is good news. Makes financial sense? We are not the ones to judge that, I doubt DirecTV would do it for a loss.


----------



## blacknoi (Jan 23, 2006)

CuriousMark said:


> DirecTV owns those patents, not Dish.





magnus said:


> I thought D* owned those patents, not E*.


Yea, you guys got me. I had a brainburp. Its directv that owns the replaytv patents.

I was thinking about slingbox for some odd reason.... thats echostar.


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

magnus said:


> It's still good news to hear... even if it does not make financial sense for D*.


With the dropping number of DirecTiVo units subscribed, there is a decrease in subs. I am willing to bet that someone at DirecTV did some data mining and it came to light that a number of canceled subs solely had DirecTiVo units, and did not convert to D* DVR's.

I know that when I dropped DirecTV, I told them that if they still had TiVo units, I would still be a subscriber. I intend to contact DirecTV later this week and re-activate my subscription and my 2 DirecTiVo's, and to tell them that when the new units are ready, to have me on the list for the first ones...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What are the chances that there might be some software tweaks for the HR10-250?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Obviously, you don't have a problem with that.


BlankMan said:


> Closer to 3 weeks, and that would be illegal, especially if I happened to buy more stock.


When *YOU* make it happen. *YOU* did not.


> And you said to PM you when it happened, just obliging that request.


Obviously, you had prior knowledge and were just being a troll. And of course you took a lot of those quotes out of context.


> Never said it would never happen... Hummm... Let's see...
> 
> Just find it hard to man up and admit that you were wrong in saying that DirecTV will never ever again have a receiver with TiVo, eh?


I'm sure it has more to do with their seeing the light.... that they are starting to loose subscribers to cable.


> We certainly agree on this is good news. Makes financial sense? We are not the ones to judge that, I doubt DirecTV would do it for a loss.


----------



## Rocko62580 (Sep 26, 2006)

Win Joy Jr said:


> With the dropping number of DirecTiVo units subscribed, there is a decrease in subs. I am willing to bet that someone at DirecTV did some data mining and it came to light that a number of canceled subs solely had DirecTiVo units, and did not convert to D* DVR's.
> 
> I know that when I dropped DirecTV, I told them that if they still had TiVo units, I would still be a subscriber. I intend to contact DirecTV later this week and re-activate my subscription and my 2 DirecTiVo's, and to tell them that when the new units are ready, to have me on the list for the first ones...


Who would you recommend contacting to be on their wait list?


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> Obviously, you don't have a problem with that.
> 
> When *YOU* make it happen. *YOU* did not.
> 
> Obviously, you had prior knowledge and were just being a troll. And of course you took a lot of those quotes out of context.


Nope. The links to your posts are there with each quote, they're 100% in context. Check 'em out if you can't remember.

And being a troll.... Pretty strong accusation, hope you can back that up with evidence... I know you can't because it couldn't be farther from the truth. Like TiVo or DirecTV are going to confide in me. Yeah right. 



magnus said:


> I'm sure it has more to do with their seeing the light.... that they are starting to loose subscribers to cable.


Course I had nothing to do with it.

But you still can't bring yourself to say you were wrong in saying DirecTV will never bring TiVo back...

Come on. It's not so hard. Give it a try.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Who gives a crap if you are right or wrong. Does it make you feel like a big man?
People don't come here to listen to your pissing matches.

Quite honestly, people like you steer folks away from this forum. Me included. I hope this crap ends one day and we can have a civilized conversation.

I miss the old days around here.

Scooter


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

You're right, I'm kinda bored with him anyway and I deleted my last response.

So, maybe a mod will lock this thread.



Scooter said:


> Who gives a crap if you are right or wrong. Does it make you feel like a big man?
> People don't come here to listen to your pissing matches.
> 
> Quite honestly, people like you steer folks away from this forum. Me included. I hope this crap ends one day and we can have a civilized conversation.
> ...


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

Scooter said:


> Who gives a crap if you are right or wrong. Does it make you feel like a big man?
> People don't come here to listen to your pissing matches.
> 
> Quite honestly, people like you steer folks away from this forum. Me included. I hope this crap ends one day and we can have a civilized conversation.
> ...


Yeah, the old days when two people could poke fun at each other without a bunch of third parties coming in and moaning and hitting report post.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Scooter said:


> Who gives a crap if you are right or wrong. Does it make you feel like a big man?
> People don't come here to listen to your pissing matches.
> 
> Quite honestly, people like you steer folks away from this forum. Me included. I hope this crap ends one day and we can have a civilized conversation.
> ...


So where were you when when I was being attacked for my voicing my opinion?

So it's ok for people to attack BlankMan but when BlankMan is suddenly correct then it's not ok for BlankMan to point that out? Another double standard.

Have you read both threads in their entirety before taking sides? You come into this late and chastise me.

So it drives you away, based on your posts pointing the full blame on me without a word about the many others that attacked first, I can't say I'll be sorry to see you go. And quite honestly I don't care.

When I am wrong I admit I am wrong, that is the right thing to do, obviously others don't feel that way and go to extremes to avoid it.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, then go ahead and admit it. You had prior knowledge and were just trolling.



BlankMan said:


> When I am wrong I admit I am wrong, that is the right thing to do, obviously others don't feel that way and go to extremes to avoid it.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> You're right, I'm kinda bored with him anyway and I deleted my last response.
> 
> So, maybe a mod will lock this thread.


Oh, so when you're bored the thread should be locked?

Sorry for doubting you, your Highness.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Yes, your lowness. It's all about you and having the last word. Sorry about that. Be sure to get it.



BlankMan said:


> Oh, so when you're bored the thread should be locked?
> 
> Sorry for doubting you, your Highness.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> Ok, then go ahead and admit it. You had prior knowledge and were just trolling.


Do you see conspiracy everywhere?

I already stated I had no prior knowledge.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> Yes, your lowness. It's all about you and having the last word. Sorry about that. Be sure to get it.


Nope. It's about me being right and you being wrong and you not being able to admit that you were wrong. That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

And there you have it... Blankman is always right. He can do anything. 



BlankMan said:


> Nope. It's about me being right and you being wrong and you not being able to admit that you were wrong. That's it in a nutshell.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> And there you have it... Blankman is always right. He can do anything.


Thank you. Finally you understand. 

But you still haven't admitted that you were wrong. It's that hard for you, eh?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

As if, you just had prior knowledge and knew that you were right.



BlankMan said:


> Thank you. Finally you understand.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> As if, you just had prior knowledge and knew that you were right.


You really think someone is going to confide in me? And then I be dumb enough to go public with it?

If only you could realize how stupid that sounds.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

When you put it that way.... yes it still seems logical that you already knew and just came on the forum to stir interest in something that you already knew was going to happen.

What's the worst that would happen? D* would find out? Nah, they probably need the publicity anyway.



BlankMan said:


> You really think someone is going to confide in me? And then I be dumb enough to go public with it?
> 
> If only you could realize how stupid that sounds.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Come on magnus, admit you were wrong, admit that you stating DirecTV would never bring TiVo back was wrong. Can you do that? Come on, give it your best shot.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I wanna see the script you guys are reading from.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

It's fun to feed the trolls. 



dswallow said:


> I wanna see the script you guys are reading from.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> It's fun to feed the trolls.


So you're calling me a troll now. May I see your proof please?

Resorting to name calling now. Well, to be expected I guess, appears to follow your character.

Oh and, before I forget:

Come on magnus, admit you were wrong, admit that you stating DirecTV would never bring TiVo back was wrong. Can you do that? Come on, give it your best shot.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402133

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402130

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404054



BlankMan said:


> So you're calling me a troll now. May I see your proof please?
> 
> Resorting to name calling now. Well, to be expected I guess, appears to follow your character.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402133
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=402130
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404054


And this has some sort of meaning??

Proof it is not.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I wanna see the script you guys are reading from.


Hey Doug, what do you think about this:



magnus said:


> It's fun to feed the trolls.


Like I set up this whole story? Right....


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

BlankMan said:


> So where were you when when I was being attacked for my voicing my opinion?
> 
> So it's ok for people to attack BlankMan but when BlankMan is suddenly correct then it's not ok for BlankMan to point that out? Another double standard.
> 
> ...


Yes, I read them.

Dude, you started the attacks, not TonyTheTiger. Did you forget your troll comment early on? You were the aggressor, not him.

And then you come in with this ridiculous, self-serving Eat Crow thread?

You should read it all back to yourself and see how foolish it really sounds.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Scooter said:


> Yes, I read them.
> 
> Dude, you started the attacks, not TonyTheTiger. Did you forget your troll comment early on? You were the aggressor, not him.


I beg to differ. Tony's first post was uncalled for and of no value to the topic of the thread, and his second post was rude and he fired the first shot suggesting this idea was delusional.



TonyTheTiger said:


> Oh no, not again!





TonyTheTiger said:


> I don't care if you got a call from the POTUS, it ain't gonna happen. If you think you're the first to have these delusions, think again.
> 
> We see a post like this about once every other week. What makes yours any different?
> 
> You set the time period and I'll put up $100 against whatever you want that it will not happen.


Both posts added absolutely no value to the topic being discussed and need not have been posted.



Scooter said:


> And then you come in with this ridiculous, self-serving Eat Crow thread?
> 
> You should read it all back to yourself and see how foolish it really sounds.


Heck yeah. For as rude as he was and all the flack he gave he deserves it. And others agree. If you dish it out you better be able to take it.

That thread was meant to get a laugh in a sarcastic sort of way. And if magnus would have been man enough to say yeah I guess I was wrong and laugh with it that would have been the end of it.

But instead he chose to quasi deny it _I'm not sure I said never_ etc. instead of grinning and bearing it. That got it into a tail spin.

When wrong, admit it, later you can laugh about it. Everybody makes mistakes, the ones that can admit it and learn from it are held in higher regard then the ones that dance around trying to deny it.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

magnus said:


> ...It's still good news to hear... even if it does not make financial sense for D*.


 You've just shown your ignorance and propensity to jump to illogical conclusion without fact. The deal clearly states that the DTivo-4 will be a _premium_ product sold (well, likely leased) at a _premium_ of $1.50 per month per box OVER what the rate for the HR2x will be.

So let me jump to a different conclusion that is probably a lot more logical and probably rooted in fact:

This means that the new regime, rather than being narrow-minded and spiteful as were the Rupert minions, LISTENED TO US on this forum who plaintively made the case that there are plenty of die-hards who would be willing to pay that premium for a premium (DTivo) box. Period.

Recognizing and filling the needs and desires of niche customers ALWAYS makes financial sense, especially when the premium can be passed along.

And like it or not, your basic predictions were wrong, and Blankman was right. You calling him a troll and saying he had prior knowledge is in poor form and only cements you as one. I think you owe him and the rest of us an apology, at a minimum. Gloating is never pretty, but today is his day. Let him have it.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

TyroneShoes said:


> And like it or not, your basic predictions were wrong, and Blankman was right. You calling him a troll and saying he had prior knowledge is in poor form and only cements you as one. I think you owe him and the rest of us an apology, at a minimum. Gloating is never pretty, but today is his day. Let him have it.


Here-here!:up:


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

OK, you seem to want to continue a silly playground squabble, so I will explain my posts.

1. The "Oh no, not again" comment was directed at the fact that one of these posts appear weekly and, while I agree with the sentiment, I did not see the need for another one. It was nothing to do with anything personal, just (at the time) pointless and unnecessary. I've already admitted that I'm glad I was wrong, so stop quoting me for you own self-righteous purposes, OK?

2. I added MY opinion at the time, which was that it was pointless to pursue as nothing would happen because of it. And I was not wrong. Yesterday's news had, I'm sure, very little to do with your post. It was just dumb luck and good timing. If you think a couple dozen people posting in this forum were responsible for the decision, then you really are delusional. I'm pretty sure you'll find there were many more factors involved.

3. It is VERY unbecoming and childish to gloat. I, and most of the other nay-sayers are pleased as Punch to be wrong. I will be in line for a TiVo-based box as soon as it's a) practical and b) reasonable in price. 

4. There is no crow to be eaten, at least not by me. Just because it turns out that D* have realized a marketing opportunity and responded to it does not make for a crow-eating excercise.

Now, as I've stated before, we're all on the same side here. Can some people PLEASE grow up and just drop it? That's ALL sides of the "argument" and not aimed particularly at any one person.


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

What I still can't figure out is why so many posters spoke as if they knew it would never happen when there were obviously good reasons for Directv offering a choice. Some of us mentioned that it might take an extra fee for it to be in the financial interest of both sides, but so what?


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> OK, you seem to want to continue a silly playground squabble, so I will explain my posts...


As far as I'm concerned I've buried that hatchet with you long ago. I did not re-quote your posts to make a point to you but to make a point to Scooter who seems to have taken the side(s) of anyone that was sending flack my way even when they fired the first volley by being rude or derogatory which serves no purpose.

1. Yes but you did not need to do that. So what. Served no purpose. Ignore it if it bothers you so much, it's no skin off your back, move on.

2. The thread, yep dumb luck and good timing. But I started emailing Chase Carey back in 2006 when Murdoch left and did so every few months asking if they would rekindle their relationship with TiVo. Contrary to what people seem to believe around here he does read and sometimes responds to his email, personally, and obviously DirecTV does appear to listen to their Customers. Otherwise I doubt they would be bringing TiVo back. I have no delusions that I did it all on my own, but I'd like to think it helped.

3. I'll agree with you on that but the level of abuse directed my way was very uncalled for, and well, if you dish it out you better be able to take it. And how come now you're so focused on my gloating? How come you aren't chastising the members dishing out the abuse towards me? Instead you appear to want to put the full blame on me. I'll take half of it but not all.

4. Everybody that claimed it would NEVER happen is entitled to eat some amount of crow. But there was one more then others, and he got singled out, just as I would have deserved to have been if I was as rude and obstinate.

And I have been hoping it would end too, but there are some that like to continue to push buttons, and I might too, when trying prove a point.

And if a apology were to be delivered quoting TyroneShoes and Sir_whinealot, that would go a long way to ending it.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Cudahy said:


> What I still can't figure out is why so many posters spoke as if they knew it would never happen when there were obviously good reasons for Directv offering a choice. Some of us mentioned that it might take an extra fee for it to be in the financial interest of both sides, but so what?


I agree, and I'll have no problem paying a few bucks more. Definitely worth it to me.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Look you're the one that kept on and kept on saying that I was personally attacking you... which I was not. So, since you would not give that a rest then I decided why the F not.... might as well.

Anyway gloat all you want you'll not be getting an apology from me or an admittance of being wrong (since you already knew the outcome).

Here's an idea... just own up to that already... you knew the outcome and wanted to start up something anyway.



BlankMan said:


> 3. I'll agree with you on that but the level of abuse directed my way was very uncalled for, and well, if you dish it out you better be able to take it. And how come now you're so focused on my gloating? How come you aren't chastising the members dishing out the abuse towards me? Instead you appear to want to put the full blame on me. I'll take half of it but not all.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> Look you're the one that kept on and kept on saying that I was personally attacking you... which I was not. So, since you would not give that a rest then I decided why the F not.... might as well.
> 
> Anyway gloat all you want you'll not be getting an apology from me or an admittance of being wrong (since you already knew the outcome).
> 
> Here's an idea... just own up to that already... you knew the outcome and wanted to start up something anyway.


Yeah that's great logic, you're not wrong because I, in your mind, knew. ROTFL Great deduction there Sherlock...

So, you never had any wrong answers on your tests in school even though you put down the wrong answer because the teacher already knew. Yeah. Great logic. I like that. Gonna have to use that. If someone else already knows, I can never be wrong... Even when you swear up and down and stand behind the wrong answer. Great. Loving it. LOL


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

And still.... he just cannot let it go.



BlankMan said:


> Yeah that's great logic, you're not wrong because I, in your mind, knew. ROTFL Great deduction there Sherlock...
> 
> So, you never had any wrong answers on your tests in school even though you put down the wrong answer because the teacher already knew. Yeah. Great logic. I like that. Gonna have to use that. If someone else already knows, I can never be wrong... Even when you swear up and down and stand behind the wrong answer. Great. Loving it. LOL


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

magnus said:


> And still.... he just cannot let it go.


Pot, meet Kettle.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Exactly. Poke, Poke, Poke. 



dswallow said:


> Pot, meet Kettle.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> And still.... he just cannot let it go.





dswallow said:


> Pot, meet Kettle.





magnus said:


> Exactly. Poke, Poke, Poke.


LOL

And you can?

I can tell, by your continuing posts....

Keep it up, you're showing great self control...

LOL

This is good. It's getting hilarious now. 

I haven't decided if I want to be the pot or the kettle... 

But at least I wasn't wrong...


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

You be the kettle and I'll be the pot. I'm still not wrong... you we're just trying to get someone to argue with you.

I'm just pumping up my post count at this point. 



BlankMan said:


> LOL
> 
> And you can?
> 
> ...


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

This thread is hilarious. Both of you (BlankMan and Magnus) are obsessed with having the last word on this and keep repeating yourself...

That said, for what's it's worth from someone with no skin in this game -- I have always stated my preference for TiVo but had like many written off it's future with D* -- Magnus' logic that he was not wrong because Blankman already knew about it (whether true or not) is tragically sad. Give us a break. If you posted that D* would not bring back TiVo you were wrong, period. I was wrong. Many were wrong. Just man-up, own it and move-on. Or, if you can't bring yourself to do that, just ignore the clearly baiting thread in the first place and don't comment at all. But you do yourself no good service getting into an argument over this when any reasonable person will see it as petty and defensive to deny the reality that your opinion proved not to be accurate.

Now can we stop bickering and start celebrating?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

So what, So what.






Don't really need you to tell me what's right or wrong. I already said it was over long time ago and the troll just kept coming back saying that I needed to say I was wrong. So, so what.... I don't even care about his crap or yours.


----------



## parzec (Jun 21, 2002)

Blankman, 

You don't need Magnus' admission to feel vindicated. His inability to simply admit he may have been wrong is all you need to know that you got the better of him. Kudos to all those that didn't give up on Tivo -- although I won't really celebrate until I have one in hand. (See Netflix/Tivo announcement)


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

I admit I was wrong






in reading this thread


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Citivas said:


> Now can we stop bickering and start celebrating?


Sounds great to me, think I'll crack open a beer.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> I admit I was wrong
> 
> in reading this thread


ROTFL

That's the best one yet!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

parzec said:


> Blankman,
> 
> You don't need Magnus' admission to feel vindicated. His inability to simply admit he may have been wrong is all you need to know that you got the better of him. Kudos to all those that didn't give up on Tivo -- although I won't really celebrate until I have one in hand. (See Netflix/Tivo announcement)


Yeah I know , and it sure can be fun! 

Man, I really didn't think it would happen but I had to try. When I had a PM from a TC member waiting for me when I got up yesterday I thought he was pullin' my leg. Big time.

I can't wait, next year won't be here soon enough.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hold your breath until then. 



BlankMan said:


> I can't wait, next year won't be here soon enough.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> Hold your breath until then.


Still just trying to provoke eh?



Spoiler



It's not going to work.....


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Um, sure. I'm the one who started it. Yep, that's exactly how you remember it.



BlankMan said:


> Still just trying to provoke eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

magnus said:


> Um, sure. I'm the one who started it. Yep, that's exactly how you remember it.


It certainly appears that you don't ever give up, at least in trying to provoke. Too bad you didn't channel that energy to something useful or even to getting DirecTV to bring back TiVo, we might have had it already.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

magnus said:


> Anyway gloat all you want you'll not be getting an apology from me or an admittance of being wrong (since you already knew the outcome).


When you go to the casino and lose, it's because _they_ are cheating isn't it?

If you hit somebody from behind in your car, it's their fault cuz _they stopped short._

You really gave Blankman a hard time in the other threads (often times quite rude to him)...and he ended up being right ...while you ended up being wrong.

That you fail to see that and cannot be magnanimous in admitting as much is kind've sad in a way.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

This is like watching two six-year-olds arguing at a playground:

Blankman: Nanny nanny boo boo! I'm smarter than you! You're stupid!
Magnus: No fair! You cheated!
Blankman: You're dumb - admit it!
Magnus: You're a cheater - admit it!
Blankman: Dummy!
Magnus: Cheater!
Blankman: Dummy!
Magnus: I know you are but what am I?
Blankman: I know YOU are but what am I?

Keep at it - it's hilarious!


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Sir_winealot said:


> When you go to the casino and lose, it's because _they_ are cheating isn't it?
> 
> If you hit somebody from behind in your car, it's their fault cuz _they stopped short._
> 
> ...


And now he's taking it to other threads...


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:


> This is like watching two six-year-olds arguing at a playground:
> 
> Blankman: Nanny nanny boo boo! I'm smarter than you! You're stupid!
> Magnus: No fair! You cheated!
> ...


LOL Good one!!


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

BlankMan said:


> LOL Good one!!


Just to continue with the analogy - I'm one of the kids at the playground surrounding you two, and yelling "Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!"


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:


> Just to continue with the analogy - I'm one of the kids at the playground surrounding you two, and yelling "Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!"


LOL Figures.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

I did? Where?



BlankMan said:


> And now he's taking it to other threads...


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

And he did not ask for it by saying that I was giving him crap to begin with... when I really was not. I just figured if he was going to cry foul then why the F not.... I might as well give him a hard time.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=404054&p=6594292

This thread really did nothing to get an apology. If he wanted that then he could have just PM'd me for one.

All of your analogies might make sense if I gave a ---- about that at all.



Sir_winealot said:


> You really gave Blankman a hard time in the other threads (often times quite rude to him)...and he ended up being right ...while you ended up being wrong.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

Wow. Been pretty peaceful around here since Friday at 17:00 CDT.

I'm liken' it.


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

^^^ AKA Flame Bait ?

You be da judge.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

drew2k said:


> ^^^ AKA Flame Bait ?
> 
> You be da judge.


No just an observation as to how nice it can be around here when there's no rudeness involved.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

BlankMan said:


> No just an observation as to how nice it can be around here when there's no rudeness involved.


I would've used the word "boring" instead of "nice".


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

BlankMan said:


> No just an observation as to how nice it can be around here when there's no rudeness involved.


...says the guy who started a thread calling someone out and asking "how would you like that crow served"


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:


> ...says the guy who started a thread calling someone out and asking "how would you like that crow served"


Well yeah. He swore up and down it would never happen and did a lot of name calling in the process. I don't believe I was rude or derogatory towards him. He could have easily made his point without resorting to those tactics. So it was the least I could do.

And he still stubbornly refuses to admit he was wrong even though he was wrong, as many people here have tried to point out to him.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

dswallow said:


> I would've used the word "boring" instead of "nice".


LOL. Sorry, wasn't aware I was providing the entertainment.


----------



## Citivas (Oct 12, 2000)

I agree with drew2k and FourFourSeven. This topic played out to its logical conclusion -- maybe passed it. Constantly reposting just seems like you're looking for attention, trying to bump it or need the last word. Do you honestly believe anyone will take the idea that you just needed to post a little ray of sunshine about how peaceful its been at face value? You were right and Magnus came off like a child. Enjoy the moment and move forward.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 30, 2002)

*Citivas* I did mean it at face value, from my perspective it has been peaceful. I agree, I should let it rest and probably should have a while ago. I will.


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Yooo hooo Mr Lopez ... are you hiding in here ???????


----------



## incog-neato (Sep 18, 2007)

Yep ... he's been around. Last login was today according to the userlist. Cat got your tongue Mr Lopez? 


incog-neato said:


> Yooo hooo Mr Lopez ... are you hiding in here ???????


----------

